#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Pete's New Build

## UdonThani Pete

Hi all, I have been directed here from the Newbie lounge, I have just started my new house build just outside of Udon Thani.

I do not have many pics as of yet as I am working on the other side of the world, my wife has promised me some new ones, so I will post as soon as I can.

OK....the first thing I done after the upfill was to build the wall around the land, I have ordered the Stainless steel gate and fences, so will post the pics once that has been done.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Here is a pic of the house build taken at the begining of June, my wife is keeping an eye on things as its her bike to the left.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Fair size chunk of dirt. How big is it?
Is that an Aussie flag flying?

----------


## Udonite

No pics.

We want to upgrade to stainless steel gate and fences in the future, they do look nice, when I have looked at others on my moobaan.
The builders just painted on with no primer, and lots of gates in my moobaan look terrible with rust coming through and huge flakes peeling off.
Only 2 years old.

How much is your quote?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Sorry guys, I think I screwed up....hopefully you will see the pics now, this is the wall and the flag is  :UK:

----------


## UdonThani Pete

This is the pics of them underway taken by my wife early June

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Udonite, after reading many various posts I decided to go for SS for the same reasons you have, again after a lot of homework I had budgeted 300,000, I let my wife do the deal and got it for 270,000, he is a really good guy in Udon Thani with a real descent workshop, the gate is 5m but I do not want it installed till the house is complete, we have paid 50% and the rest on completion, I will post pics when the instalation starts.

I hope you guys can see the pics now.  :St George:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Whereabouts in Udon are you, Pete?

----------


## slackula

> I hope you guys can see the pics now.


They are showing up for me now.

----------


## Norton

> I hope you guys can see the pics now.


Plain to see.  Keep them coming.

----------


## smeden

i will follow your build with interess keep the pics comming  ::chitown::  :bananaman:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks guys, believe it or not I really do not know how to pronounce or spell where the village is, its about 25 mins drive from Tesco Lotus heading towards Nong Khai, I am rarely there due to work between Geneva and poxy Nigeria.

Anyways I will post pics when I get them which has been very eractic of late, I think this is do to the fact my wife has rice land and its been all hands on deck planting.

Here is a pic taken from the back of the house.

----------


## ragandbone man

All photos are okay with me.  

What size and style of house are you planning on Pete ?  

Nice decorative brick work on the front wall . 

Keep the photos coming, will be building also if the pound ever recovers !!!! or the lottery comes up !!!


Regards
ragandbone man

----------


## donmeurett

> Sorry guys, I think I screwed up....hopefully you will see the pics now, this is the wall and the flag is


Looks Great keep the pictures coming.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

That "brick" I think is facia. It's only a couple of centimetres thick. Am I right?

I decided to make my wall out of stone. No painting and the older it gets, the better it looks.
Nothing worse than black streaks down the paintwork after a couple of rainy seasons.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Yes they are facia bricks, but I think it has a nice effect, I also prepared the walls prior to painting that should keep the black streaks away hopefully.

I think once the SS is in place it should look good, will post some pics once installed.

 :St George:

----------


## UdonThani Pete

The following pic was the original plan, but it has grown in size due to my wifes requestes to the Architect, the colour of the tiles are very different now along with the colour of the house, I will try and get an updated model and post, but this should give you an idea of the finished house......hopefully  :Smile:

----------


## wilbs

Nice looking house pete, if you do mind me asking what is the estimated cost for the build.
I over next month checking on mine dont mind if i pop down and have a look im in Kut Chap 20km outside udon town

Good to see you flying the flag  :St George:

----------


## Attilla the Hen

> Yes they are facia bricks, but I think it has a nice effect, I also prepared the walls prior to painting that should keep the black streaks away hopefully.
> 
> I think once the SS is in place it should look good, will post some pics once installed.


Yeah, thought so. looks really good. Just finished a house refurbishment and used facia bricks for part of the bathrooms. 
Big house. How many bedrooms?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks for the comments guys, it has 3 bedrooms and the original price for the build was 2.9 million, but has increased by 300,000 due to various changes.

The above does not include buying the land, upfill, wall, SS gates and fencing, thats approx an additional 1 million.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Wilbs....I should be back again late June or early August, you are welcome to come down for a cold one anytime...

My wife has promised me more pics today, as soon as I get I will post.

Cheers  :St George:

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Just had the latest pics from my wife taken today, I am happy with the progress that has been made...long may it continue  :Smile: 

This pic is just to show me how the trees have grown, the pick-up is not mine by the way, must be the builders.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

This one shows progress on the first floor

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Another of the 1st floor

----------


## UdonThani Pete

This one I like, as it shows the progress made since my last pics I receaved, so a happy chappy today as working in poxy Nigeria  :bananaman:

----------


## Norton

> so a happy chappy today


Does look like good progress.  Looks like the rebar in the columns is getting a bit of rust?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

I noticed the rust, I was told it was due to the rains of late and not too much I can do about it.... I guess?

----------


## splitlid

nothing to worry about, a little rust is good. :Smile:

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Do you have a floor plan you can post?

----------


## smeden

nice pics looks lik you are making a god progres kep the pics comming  ::chitown::  :bananaman:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Attilla...here are the ground floor plans, I do not have the first floor till I get back home, I will post it later..

----------


## thrilled

So tell me something Pete.Are land prices reasonable in that area?About what would the prices be nearer to udon?
And how much does it cost to put up A house these days in that area?

----------


## shafter

Great looking house.

When is it due to be finished?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks guys...The house is due to be completed December 2010, I can not wait, they are doing a really good job at the moment and I am very happy.

It seems that land prices are increasing by the month, as I paid 350,000 for this piece, but I have heard of smaller ones going for more than this, but saying that it must be cheaper the further away fron Udon it is, I am approx 25mins drive heading North.

I have just asked the builder to give me a price to build this on the back patio, I know its not some peoples cup of tea, but think it will be a lot less hastle than a pool and the main thing is I like it.... :UK:

----------


## Norton

> think it will be a lot less hastle than a pool and the main thing is I like it....


So do I.  Good thinking.

----------


## ataloss

"the trees have grown"
That variety of tree not only grows fast, its roots grow exponentially faster and are huge. They overtook the 1 rai land of the house I rented and even after the tree was cut down its roots continued to spread with trees popping up throughout the lawn including lifting the concrete wall and the concrete road outside. Try something less invasive and destructive. Get rid of the tress  AND their roots asap. Cheers.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

WOW...The trees have scared me, they were on the land when I bought it and wanted to keep them as they were going to be dug up.

I will do somthing about it for sure, thanks for the advice, thats the great thing about TD forums.  :UK:

----------


## Sparky

Like your house good luck with it .  Really like the rear pool patio idea is it a Jaqussie or just a mini plunge pool ? How much did your builder come up with for the build . Full sized pools can be a pain in the ass running costs and cleaning wise for the amount of time some one actually swims in them . That idea to me is better you can cool off  and have a beer at the same time nice !

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks Sparky, I am still waiting on the cost of it from the builder I will let you know when I receave it, should be any day now.

It is a jacuzzi not a plunge pool, it has the lights and pump heater all built in so a lot less of a pain than a pool, I just like the thought of relaxing in there with a ice cold one.

I nearly forgot, I will get the builder to build a cover for it, as I am away with work most of the time.

Cheers  :St George:

----------


## justincase 13

Look's like it will be wonderful house there. will you be around for the end of the build? doing some self supervising might safe save you some headache later..The jacuzzi will be nice and you can always use it as a cool down pool as well.. good luck. :mid:

----------


## UdonThani Pete

I will certainly be around at the end of the build, as I do not pay the contractor the last installment till I am 100% happy, up to now they have done a very good job with the architecht showing up at least 3 days a week and the building company ringing my wife regulary to make sure she is happy, which bye the way she is with the build.

My only 3 requests from the whole project is a nice Sala, jacuzzi and my own work, game and rest area, did I mention a fridge for the cold beers near the jacuzzi.  ::chitown::

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Firstly, appologies for not updating for a long while, my computer was hacked on the rig in Nigeria, and some one made some silly comments on TD and other sites, but it is all fixed now as finished in Nigeria for the time being.

Now going to download a couple of pics just to show the progress thus far, also I had to buy my Sala so I can watch the workers work in the cool with a cold beer.

----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## good2bhappy

nice sala
how much?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

30,000 THB, but really happy with it.

----------


## sunsetter

nice house pete, what price is the jacuzzi type thing for the patio coming in at?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

I never was able to get a price from my builder, what I have found is a 6 seater standalone jacuzzi from Global House, another reason is that I had much less space to build it than I thought, this became apparent once I got back with various addisitions being made at the back of the house, where I wanted it to be.

Saying all the above if I can find someone to build it for me I would be very interested, but as I said space is now limited. :UK:

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice house Pete but a word of warning about that front bay window.

They are incredibly difficult to seal and with the Aluminium window frames they use here and before you pay the last payment get yourself a strong gerni power water spray unit and flush out any leaks.

----------


## DrAndy

> so I can watch the workers work in the cool with a cold beer.


how come you treat your workers so well?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks LT, that is good advise, but if you look at page one on the architects drawing there is no bay window, just in case there is, I would do as you advised.

DrAndy....Its me drinking the cold beer while I watch them, not the other way round, I just buy the beers at the end of a productive week, and they seem happy with that. 

 ::chitown::

----------


## Loy Toy

> but if you look at page one on the architects drawing there is no bay windo


Well if you look at the formwork on the very front of your house you will see that there will be a bay window which will have little or no weather protection from the overhanging roof eaves.

These windows can also become quite hot, generating internal heat and I would enquire about double glazing for this bay window.

----------


## Thermofuse

You should consider how to get from the car to the front door, if you are going to live in it.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

LT...As afr as I know there was going to be 2 small windows to the side as this is going to be a bedroom, the had not finished the block work when I left so it may make more sense once I get some more pics from the wife, I agree at the moment it looks like a bay window but we shall see.

Thermo...Not sure what you mean?

----------


## giggs

> Originally Posted by UdonThani Pete
> 
>  so I can watch the workers work in the cool with a cold beer.
> 
> 
> how come you treat your workers so well?





> DrAndy....Its me drinking the cold beer while I watch them, not the other way round, I just buy the beers at the end of a productive week, and they seem happy with that.


      utp  great  sala  for the price :Smile:  forget the docs post.usual crytic crap..sometimes i wonder what  the doc.. is smoking


                                  but sure is a fine blend :Smile:  :Smile: 


   pass  it  around  doc :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Thermofuse

rain.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks gigs...

Thermo.. I suppose an Umbrella will do, but there are additional plans for a canvas carport....watch this space

----------


## Thermofuse

Try to watch: https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...=roof+material

----------


## Loy Toy

> LT...As afr as I know there was going to be 2 small windows to the side


OK mate but I would go for the Bay Window concept and make sure they seal it right.

I reckon it would look top shelf, leave the centre panel fixed with the two side windows being able to open and close.

----------


## Nostradamus

> These windows can also become quite hot, generating internal heat and I would enquire about double glazing for this bay window.


I've seen them laminated also with window tint film similar to used on cars. Reduces the heat and UV rays coming into the room as well as adding privacy.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I've seen them laminated also with window tint film similar to used on cars. Reduces the heat and UV rays coming into the room as well as adding privacy.


Yep so have I mate but it makes the house look odd if only one set of windows have a tint film laminate on it. Of course it also depends upon what colour glass he selects.

Thats why I suggested the double glaze windows in that room only.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks for all the comments guys on the window, currently away in Afica working but will get iot sorted when home next month.

Pete :UK:

----------


## FrankBE

Very nice looking castle there !
I just got the land and the house building will be for next year , but a lot smaller !!!
What price you got for your fence there (if possible by meter), aswell for the stone- as the SS part ?
I'll live in Samut Songkhram area.

----------


## ShilohJim

Pete, 
Very nice house you have going. Last I was there was 1967 with the Air Force and 25 minutes from downtown Udon was way the hell out in the sticks. How far north of the old RTAFB are you? I did love the "country" feel as one of my TGF lived in a big old shared house north of the base. Again thanks for the pictures and 'memories", hope it brings years of joy to you and the missus.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks for all the compliments guys, over the next few days I will try and answer your questions, currently working on a rig in Indonesia so please bear with me.

Apologies for not updating for a while, the house is really coming on in leaps and bounds, I took lots of photo's last time back and intended to bring my memory stick back here and load then up, unfortunately I forgot to bring it...sorry guys.

I will get my wife to send some pics or try and download from my iPhone so please watch this space.

Happy New Year to all.

Cheers  :UK:

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: me and mrs wanted a jacuzzi we like the one that was built have you any info.on it,also you said you seen one at global house is it what we call a hot tub if so how much was it,because we priced a six seater in uk.about £6,000 or300,000baht,we went to the main importer on sukamvit rd.bkk they quoted 800,000baht not incl.del.and fitting so it would come to about 1mill.baht.so it put us off.we are not anywhere near one of their stores.

----------


## Bettyboo

> away in Afica working





> working on a rig in Indonesia


You get around, mate...

More pics please; we love a build thread on TD...  :Smile:

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Still trying to upload some pics from my iPhone, will give it ago again this evening.

Taffy, the one I found at Global house is a 6 seater, got all the ususal stuff with lights, heater etc, the cost I believe is 190,000BHT, I will check with my wife, it should be OK for us.

BB, yes I get around..... I finished in Africa and came more or less straight to Indonesia, got back here again on the 16th Dec, looks like I will be home again to Udon Thani at the end of the month.

Probably the worse Xmas and New Year I have had for many years as stuck on this rig in the middle of the jungle.......

I hope all you guys had a good one!
 :St George:

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: thanks pete if that is anywhere near the price go for it,we are thinking to go up to khon kaen for the aggricultural show so we will stay a few days and check one out.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Just a quick update, I have not been able to update with pics as still in this darkest Indonesian jungle location, BUT I will be heading home next week when I promise to upload a bunch of pics so you can see where we are.

So far as been told by my wife, the SS gate is on as of today with electrics tomorrow, the SS fencing is installed, the wooden flooring upstairs have been laid, and down stairs Granite flooring also, Upstairs back & front balconies tiled and SS railings installed, bathrooms tiled, and internal doors being installed so I believe.

Apparently other surprises waiting for me when I get home, hopefully all good ones!

Again sorry for the delay in the pics dept, next week guys!  :UK:

----------


## neilandmeechai

> Just a quick update, I have not been able to update with pics as still in this darkest Indonesian jungle location, BUT I will be heading home next week when I promise to upload a bunch of pics so you can see where we are.
> 
> So far as been told by my wife, the SS gate is on as of today with electrics tomorrow, the SS fencing is installed, the wooden flooring upstairs have been laid, and down stairs Granite flooring also, Upstairs back & front balconies tiled and SS railings installed, bathrooms tiled, and internal doors being installed so I believe.
> 
> Apparently other surprises waiting for me when I get home, hopefully all good ones!
> 
> Again sorry for the delay in the pics dept, next week guys!


I know how you must feel! ... We also were not always there during our build, but it was nice when you do suddenly see things are coming along.
Strangely enough (now that everything is finished with the build) we have had CCTV cameras installed, which is fun (Boys Toys!) but we should have had them earlier.

Looking forward to seeing your new photo's of how things are getting along ...
It's looking great up to now!
Success ..

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Well guys the house is finally complete I am so happy to say, I am heading back to Thailand tomorrow from Indonesia, the monk blessings and celebrations are being held on Tuesday 15th, the wife has got music etc arranged so should big a big day.

Lost have been done and all furnishing in, garage built, electric gate installed, alarm system etc etc, I promise to take lots of pictures and post them, my work load has been much so sorry for the delay, but I will make the time to do next week.

If any TD members want to attend you are more than welcome, just PM for details.

Thanks again for all the previous comments and hope you will like the end results.

Cheers  :UK:

----------


## wilbs

Hope everything goes ok for the blessing my house http://https://teakdoor.com/building-...chap-udon.html should be finished next month so will post some pics when i get back late april

It so hard trying to explain things to the wife you want in the house when you not there, so i think lots of shopping for me next month

 :St George:

----------


## DrAndy

> Apparently other surprises waiting for me when I get home, hopefully all good ones!


so, you are going to be a daddy?  or was it something else?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by UdonThani Pete
> 
> Apparently other surprises waiting for me when I get home, hopefully all good ones!
> 
> 
> so, you are going to be a daddy?  or was it something else?


The entire family has moved in.  :mid:

----------


## luesak

Hi,

I'm planning to build a house in Thailand.

How is your house? Which construction company/architect did you use? How did they charge?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## neturba

Hi Pete
Really impressed with your build. I am starting build in Udon Thani next few months and wondered if you could recommend a builder. Sounds like you managed to get a good one for your build.
I have tried the big name builders in Udon Thani but they seem a bit of a rip off. Any help would be appreciated

----------


## OneSureThing

Where did the OP go? This is an amazing house. Looks wonderful. If you are out there Pete, please update, as I am (and I am sure there are others who are) waiting for pics and updates of the houses progression. 
Cheers.

----------


## DrAndy

> we have had CCTV cameras installed, which is fun (Boys Toys!) but we should have had them earlier.


in the bathrooms?



> I promise to take lots of pictures and post them, my work load has been much so sorry for the delay, but I will make the time to do next week.


still waiting Pete!

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Firstly Guys, I really am really sorry that I had not updated with pictures, for the last 1 1/2 + years it has been work, work, and work in darkest Africa, I now finally have internet at the house and was getting all my stuff hacked in Africa, now theres a surprise.

Well finally the house has been blessed and celebrated, and I am a very happy man to say we are both extreemly happy living there, the pictures I am about to attach are the day of the blessing and celebrations, so please excuse the mess.

I hope you enjoy, as they say all good things are worth waiting for, especially all the trials and tribulations of building in Thailand.

If I can answer any questions please fire away, or if any of you guys are in the area you are welcome to a cold one at anytime.

Cheers
Peter
 :UK: 

Now I have to try to remember ow to post pics again!

----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## UdonThani Pete



----------


## Mr Lick

Really nice looking place Pete, well done. Bit too far for me to come and share a beer or two with you so will wish you all the best for the future from here.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks ML you would always be welcome!

----------


## palexxxx

Congratulations on your build,  looks very nice.

----------


## OneSureThing

This house looks stunning. Have you any more pics?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Thanks for the nice comments, I will upload more pics of house on my return to Thailand.

The ones I have on my iPhone come out blured for some reason.
Pete

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Well done Pete. I hope you're happy there, but a blinged up Fortuna is a big no, no.

----------


## peterpan

> Well done Pete. I hope you're happy there, but a blinged up Fortuna is a big no, no.


  You have been around here Yea? then you should know its the obligatory accessory for the newly minted Thai wife. :Smile:

----------


## UdonThani Pete

I just knew I would get some  ::spin:: comments on the Fortuna MM , I realized that after posting the pics, my wife's got the new Camry, plus the obligatory 3 Scooters.

Yep I have been here a while and know how things work PP, she worked very hard in making this house happen, she was there every single day and all day, we certainly had our ups and downs especially as I was coming back after a long time away, she really did a great job, saying all that we are both very happy.

Cheers

 :UK:

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

> 


Post!!!    Post! Post! Post! Post!

----------


## peterpan

> I just knew I would get some comments on the Fortuna MM , I realized that after posting the pics, my wife's got the new Camry, plus the obligatory 3 Scooters.
> 
> Yep I have been here a while and know how things work PP, she worked very hard in making this house happen, she was there every single day and all day, we certainly had our ups and downs especially as I was coming back after a long time away, she really did a great job, saying all that we are both very happy.
> 
> Cheers


Good for you Pete. if your happy that's what counts, but I would have ripped the builders balls out for putting in column there. we have a similar floor plan and span, 2 stories, with not a column in sight.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> 2 stories


Which is your favourite one?

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> 2 stories
> 
> 
> Which is your favourite one?


  The one that goes  "can't stay long, but have brought some beer".

----------


## UdonThani Pete

PP, I originally thought about the pillow in the early planning stages, but it was my wifes idea, the reasoning behind it was to have electrical sockets incorporated into it, she knew exactly where what was going to go i.e the TV in her area, she knows how much I hate the site of wires and cables, she thought it out so well all the speaker wiring was also built into the walls within the lounge/TV area, and it works and looks great. So I shoul not blame the builders on this one.

I will post more pics of the whole house once I get back, still working here in Africa at th moment.

Cheers
Pete
 :UK:

----------


## stevefarang

Pete,
Just reviewed this thread and it's great ! Congrats on a smart looking home. My wife likes the look of the floor. It's giving her ideas for our place in Nakhom Pathom.

I'm still thinking of a pool for our place, but all this talk about the PITA of a swimming pool may sway me to just get an oversized jacuzzi. Although I still like the idea of a pool.

Great thread. Thanks !

PS: I've got 15 guys from Nigeria, here in Bangkok right now. It's their first time here and it's fun to see how they react to things way outside of their comfort zone..

----------


## SEA Traveler

Well done UT Pete.  Looks comfortable and functional.  Bring in some trees and your all squared away.

... and why the gallery booos about the Fortuner?

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Steve, thanks for the nice comments, best of luck on your visitors just keep things locked up and do not believe anything, I have done my time in Nigeria and would never go back there even for triple my rate!

Hope all goes well with your build mate, as I sid I will get some more pics posted once I get back, anything else you need just let me know.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## UdonThani Pete

HI ST, trees have already been planted, not many but some nice ones, the next thing I am doing is the pool at the side of the house, currently looking at various options on how I'm going to do it, but that be a separate question here on TD, I still have your plans you sent me!

As I said to Steve I will get more pics posted so you can see the trees.

I hope you are still enjoying life and the pool.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Racin

Nice house, Pete. Some asked about what company/contractor you used. Looking at your posted pic of the house, it is from a catalogue or website. And can you recommend your building cmpany? We are planning our build in udon now.

----------


## UdonThani Pete

Hi Racin, PM me if you need details, just be careful who you use in Udon, I would not recommend my builder!, as I said PM me and I will help anyway I can.

----------

